# Using 12v



## Pkgraham (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've just joined so be kind to me! I'm new to motorhoming. I have an old swift kontiki which I really love. Took the family out in it but can't seem to work out how to use tv etc on 12v without hookup (not even sure what can or cant be used on 12v). Also, my toilet opener (don't think this is the correct term but it opens to let the used water drain into tank) keeps sticking and a lot of strength needs to be used to open it. Kids can flush but can't empty toilet. I know I'm green but any suggestions would be greatly accepted.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You could put a little lubrication on the seal and blade and see if that does the job, Thetford sell something specifically for the task but any lube for silicone NOT vaseline they say, I have also seen olive oil mentioned and I can't imagine it doing any harm.

Martin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome. Check the power connections to the telly and read any information on the back of it. There should be a sticker giving the operating voltage. Quite a few are 12 volt, some are 240 volt and can be used off hook up via an inverter which takes 12 volt from your leisure batter and steps it up to 240 volts, that may be hard on battery power so be careful.

More study is needed on your part to find out what's what. Post a few photographs if you need more help.

Be careful of the toilet problem. The mechanisms are not very sturdy and using force may well break them. As said try lubricating first. If that doesn't work see if you can get a look at the mechanism, there may be worn part or something just not attached correctly. If you are stuck go to a Thetford service agent, there are plenty around.

Good luck, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes a few photo's will help indeed, also a rough idea of where you are so that we could point you to a reliable dealer/garage should you need it. Finally, welcome to the forum.
don't forget to let us know how you get on.


cabby


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Don't mean to be rude but are you sure your TV is a 12V model and you have it connected via a car cigarette lighter type plug?
I have come across people who expect 12V to come out of the mains sockets when the motorhome is not on hook up.
Nothing to be embarrassed about if you are a newbie.



Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your Kontiki is the same as ours you will have a TV cupboard behind the wardrobe in the rear lounge (assuming its a rear lounge model). In ours in that cupboard there is a 12v outlet which has two inlets for a 12v plug (the old style ones) if you have one you can get an adaptor from most caravan shops with a plug on one end with two prongs that go into the old style socket and a cigar lighter type socket on the other end of the short cable.

Then assuming you have a 12v tv with a cigar lighter type plug on it you plug it into that. 

As suggested some photos would be a good idea.

Dont worry, it took me ages to figure out how everything works but you will get there!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are not sure how to put a photograph on this site, which is not obvious, please let us know. Basically you need to cut down on the number of pixels (first hurdle) and below the message box where you write to MHF there is an Attachment box where you click on 'choose file' that will allow you to find your photograph and drop it in with your message, if the picture is smaller than 1MB.
Good luck and welcome.

Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sadly, I don't think pk will be able to post photos until he becomes a subscriber. But, as ever, ISTBC!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Pkgraham (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Yes, it's true now, I am green as they come. I did think you could plug your tv into the normal plugs. 
I am a subscriber and will try out all your ideas. Thanks so much for your help and I can't believe I've been searching for these answers for ages then come across this site and bang, my answer is here!! 
Again thank you all so much.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You could always buy a replacement cassette. The cheapest way is to buy a "Fresh up" kit which is a cassette, seat and either toilet fluid or bathroom cleaner. Think it is about £30 cheaper than buying just a new cassette.

Joe


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

before splashing out on any new parts, remove the cassette from the van and empty it !! Then pour some olive oil onto the seal on the sliding valve. Turn the big lever on the top of the cassette to open it. This enables you to work the mechanism without putting a strain on the fragile bit inside the van.
Work it a few times, add more olive oil and hope!
If it works and if it seals when you carry it then you have it sorted.

Some TVs can work on 12volts. If they have a little black box between the 13amp plug and the TV with the TV power going in through a little round plug then you will probably be able to power it from your 12 volt system. Some TVs have a separate 12 volt inlet. Many people advise getting a 12 volt stabiliser for this although in 6 years we havent needed one.
We were all newbies once so dont worry about asking.


----------

